# Help with lab results/symptoms



## Roxyandoscar (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello! I am new to the board and looking for some help. Some background info: I'm a 33yo female with a 2yo and 7 month old son. My brother has hashimotos. Dr ran some bloodwork after I told him of my symptoms: feeling cold all day, drenching night sweats every night, low body temp, anxiety, dizziness when standing (he said my bp and pulse drop significantly upon standing but he doesn't know why), fatigue. He said all my lab work was good including iron. I should note I lost my baby weight very quickly and now weigh 130 at 5'8". I don't have much of an appetite though. Here are my lab results: TSH: 0.30 and free T4: 0.91. Got more blood work today to test T3 and immunoglobulin. He is suspecting mild hyperthyroidism.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Can you post ranges for those lab results? It's hard to tell much without ranges. Also, make sure you get hard copies of all lab results; it will help you track things.


----------



## Roxyandoscar (Apr 22, 2015)

Free T4: 0.91 (0.58-1.64)
TSH 3rd generation: 0.30 (0.34-5.6)

Thanks for the tip @ keeping a hard copy, I did get one from the receptionist.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I suspect hyper also. I hope he ran the FREE T3; not the T3. Free is the unbound hormone available for cellular uptake. Total is bound, unbound and rT3 (reverse.)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Roxyandoscar (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you for the feedback - I don't remember if the script was for regular T3 or the free. In your experience how long does it take to get these test results? I'm thinking I will probably see an endocrinologist either way bc I assume my pcp isn't as experienced in thyroid conditions.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm thinking some sort of thyroid dysfunction but not sure which

- low FT-4 which indicates HYPO and low TSH which indicates HYPER.

You need a few more labs to know for sure. Antibodies tests TPO and TSI.

An ultrasound of your thyroid to rule out any nodules that might be causing this.


----------



## ThyroKay (Apr 24, 2015)

This is probably postpartum thyroiditis. Common to happen after pregnancy. Definitely should see an endo, typically these are self-limiting and don't often require medications.


----------



## Roxyandoscar (Apr 22, 2015)

Just got the rest of my results - 
TSI 51 (ref range <140)
Free T3 3.09 (2.3-3.9)
Free T4 0.75 (0.58-1.64)
TSH 3rd gen 0.47 (0.34-5.6)


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

Try just sleeping more.. Even if its crappy sleep. Just sleep as much as possible.

Also drink plenty of water. People get dizzy when they arent hydrated enough. Could be low blood volume.


----------



## Roxyandoscar (Apr 22, 2015)

I just had my mirena IUD removed after having it in for @ 6 months....suddenly realized that a ton of my symptoms started when I got it inserted and looks like a lot of women online have had similar symptoms. Of course my dr said it couldn't possibly be attributing to my symptoms but I tend to disagree


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

I wouldnt know what thats like. Im a male


----------

